# New Book on the New Perspective



## greenbaggins (Dec 30, 2010)

I get asked a lot (and the question is a common one on this board as well) what is a good resource introducing them to the concepts of the New Perspective on Paul. Most of the resources out there are fairly technical. However, many of the articles available often do not analyze deeply enough what is going on. Well, look no further. Here is the single best introduction to the New Perspective on Paul from a Reformed, confessional standpoint. The book is concise (at only 190 fairly small, very readable pages), and yet gets at the issues. It is easy to read, and can be read quickly, and yet does not just skirt around at the edges. It could easily be read in an afternoon. Even for folks who have done some reading in this area of NT studies, the book has some keen insights that aren’t available anywhere else. The authors are to be commended for achieving clarity and conciseness all in one volume.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 30, 2010)

This book should be good. Barcley and Duncan taught a class on Paul and the Law that was probably the precursor to this book. It was very good.


----------



## TimV (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks! Just ordered mine.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 30, 2010)

I dropped by the local Christian bookstore today, and he had some copies. I picked one up and look forward to reading it. This may be a good one to recommend to folks struggling with understanding the issue. Thanks, Lane!


----------



## Myshkin (Dec 30, 2010)

Lane,

Regarding the Federal Vision (since its somewhat related to the NPP), of the many options, which book would you recommend that meets the same criteria of non-technical yet not superficial?

Thanks.


----------



## Curt (Dec 30, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> I dropped by the local Christian bookstore today, and he had some copies. I picked one up and look forward to reading it. This may be a good one to recommend to folks struggling with understanding the issu



You have a local Christian bookstore? It has books?

Did you get any good jewelry or bumperstickers?


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 31, 2010)

RAS said:


> Lane,
> 
> Regarding the Federal Vision (since its somewhat related to the NPP), of the many options, which book would you recommend that meets the same criteria of non-technical yet not superficial?
> 
> Thanks.



The best introductory book is still the Auburn Avenue Theology: Pros and Cons book edited by Calvin Beisner. It isn't as brief as some may want it, but it is not too technical to read, and has the advantage of having the FV writers express themselves in their own words, with refutations by critics. I would also recommend (as an introductory book) the book by Brian Schwertley entitled Auburn Avenue Theology. After that, you really have to read Guy Waters's book The Federal Vision and Covenant Theology, which is NOT an introductory book, but is still essential reading. John Otis has written a book entitled Danger in the Camp. This is very readable as well, but has a few difficulties in it regarding accuracy of opponents' viewpoints. Still a valuable book, though.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 31, 2010)

Curt said:


> You have a local Christian bookstore? It has books?
> 
> Did you get any good jewelry or bumperstickers?



No, we have a real Christian Bookstore here in Louisville, called the Christian Book Nook. It has lots of good reformed books; he sells a lot to students at SBTS. Lots of used books too (but some are junk), and all new books are 30% off. Plus, he'll order books for you and get them in less than a week usually. Just this week alone, I was able to walk in and purchase the book Lane recommended, plus Philip Ross' _From the Finger of God_, four copies of Ronald Nash's _Worldviews in Conflict_ (for a new SS class), a couple of commentaries from Tyndale's OT series, Peter Ramsay's _The Certainty of the Faith_, and Peter David's commentary on 2 Peter and Jude (Pillar NT commentary series). And to top it all off, there's a great coffee shop nearby, along with a bakery! The only thing that's missing is _The Confessional Presbyterian Journal_. 

If you ever come to L'ville, contact me and I'll take you by there!


----------



## TimV (Dec 31, 2010)

I got Beisner's book on Pastor K's recommendation and it's good.


----------



## JML (Dec 31, 2010)

A little off topic here. How pervasive is FV/NPP theology? I have never met anyone who actually believes in this. What circles or denominations is it more popular? I am thinking about getting the book but I don't think anyone that I know here in my area of Kansas even knows what FV is?


----------



## lynnie (Jan 1, 2011)

John Lanier said:


> A little off topic here. How pervasive is FV/NPP theology? I have never met anyone who actually believes in this. What circles or denominations is it more popular? I am thinking about getting the book but I don't think anyone that I know here in my area of Kansas even knows what FV is?


 
We know a (extremely kind, caring) guy who went to WTS Dallas- now Redeemer- and finished at WTS Philly and is on staff at a PCA in another state. He is fully into it- NT Wright, infused righteousness giving merit, etc. He has friends in leadership at other PCA churches who are all on the same page. ( east coast, below the Mason Dixon line).

I think FVs tend to lie low and not come out of the closet too openly, as it were. And after all, they think they are the truly Reformed going back to what the Reformers intended, before the Reformation got hijacked by guys like Lane Keister.  And they think they are fine so far as the confessions go. Maybe they have an exception here or there, but no big deal to have exceptions in the PCA. 

This is why it is very important to not glibly tell folks here or anywhere who are looking for a church to go to the closest PCA, unless you check it out first. My former presbytery had Higgens, still in good standing, although we can hope that changes. I think justification by faith is far more important than say baptism debates, if the choice for a paedo Baptist is between FV PCA and a decent Reformed credo. I could be overreacting to what I saw, but I'd guess the FV is a worse infection than might be obvious.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 1, 2011)

John Lanier said:


> A little off topic here. How pervasive is FV/NPP theology? I have never met anyone who actually believes in this. What circles or denominations is it more popular? I am thinking about getting the book but I don't think anyone that I know here in my area of Kansas even knows what FV is?



It is far more common in Presbyterian/Reformed circles because of the emphasis on the covenant and because of the role that the children of believers play in FV theology (i.e., their status in the covenant). So, from that perspective (no pun intended!) Baptists will not have to worry. But I think I did remember some time ago where someone predicted that NPP theology (which is related to, but not the same thing as, FV theology) was going to make inroads into Baptist circles. However, I cannot recall where I read that (possibly on the PB).

Virtually every Presbyterian/Reformed denomination has a statement against FV/NPP theology. But there are still those within (laying low as Lynnie puts it). I have ran across folks like that in our denomination (they are no longer in our denomination -- they tend to drift elsewhere where these things are more tolerated). And Lynnie mentions Craig Higgins in her post (he is in Tim Keller's presbytery in the PCA); Craig was my campus minister in college two decades ago. Obviously, this wasn't an issue in the PCA at the time, but that is just to show how there aren't many degrees of separation in this area. That is evidence that it is far more pervasive that some might think, which means we cannot just pretend that it will go away quietly.


----------

